# HMS Theseus Loch Alvie sheffield 1954-62



## JT'S daughter (Jan 14, 2013)

hello to all,
I am the daughter of 'Jack Townsend' who served in the royal navy from 1954-1962 served on HMS Theseus in the suez crisis, HMS Loch Alvie and HMS Sheffield (shiney sheff). did his training at Chatham in Kent,was also based at Forest Moor in Harrogate and spent his last 2yr of service based at St Angelo in Malta.
Initially trained as a 'clearance diver' but having seen a few men lose their lives he then became a 'gunner'.
I am looking for any personal stories related to these ships and bases and any photo's/pictures as well,and if anyone served with my dad then that would be a great bonus.
The photo is of my dad.
Thank you x


----------

